# Crystal clear, super cheap, gift boxes as enclosure.



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

Found these online for about $1 apiece. I realize they may seem flimsy at first, but if you put some rocks in the bottom under Coco fibre, I don't see why these wouldn't be the perfect inexpensive enclosure for a young adult tarantula. Take a good long look at the pictures. They are crystal clear and scratch resistant. Note that the lid has a tab that keeps it closed with folding flaps underneath the top. Can anyone think of why this container wouldn't work, I'm looking for a reason not to go this route. http://www.clearbags.com/box/clear...rchival-food-safe-box-25-pieces-fplb174.html


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 29, 2014)

You're obviously new to the hobby and have little, if any experience with live spiders.  Those boxes are an accident waiting to happen.  Tarantulas are strong and determined escape artists, and would have little problem getting out of flimsy plastic like that.  Whatever material is used needs to be thick, hard, and stiff or you'll be looking all over your house for escapees.  I've had a tarantula break off pieces of a Plexiglas divider and others chew holes thru thick cork bark. 

There's nothing that beats deli cups for slings and small juveniles.  You can get them cheaply by the sleeve from restaurant supply stores, in an assortment of sizes.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 29, 2014)

You don't  know how thick the plastic is do you?

I'd never use those too flexible and too thin.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 29, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I'd never use those too flexible.


WAY too thin and flexible.  Not even worth a minute's consideration.


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 29, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> WAY too thin and flexible.  Not even worth a minute's consideration.


100% agree

 they arnt even that thick iv they use things like these in the floral dept. in a few stores around here.. they are about as flimsy as flick.. site says 12mil. but still able to be bent into shape so i woudlnt trust it for a second...not even to put smaller delis into for less rocky shipments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> You're obviously new to the hobby and have little, if any experience with live spiders.  Those boxes are an accident waiting to happen.  Tarantulas are strong and determined escape artists, and would have little problem getting out of flimsy plastic like that.  Whatever material is used needs to be thick, hard, and stiff or you'll be looking all over your house for escapees.  I've had a tarantula break off pieces of a Plexiglas divider and others chew holes thru thick cork bark.
> 
> There's nothing that beats deli cups for slings and small juveniles.  You can get them cheaply by the sleeve from restaurant supply stores, in an assortment of sizes.


Thanks for being a d*** about it, I've actually been in the hobby for about a year now, but I've been off arachnoboards the last 8 months because of replies like this. There are ways to give expert advice without coming off like a douchebag. As a matter of fact, I've had many conversations with you, one on one through messages , as well as on this forum. You, and everyone else, wants to say that they're too thin. They are actually thicker than deli cups, and as I stated before in the original post, they would be for the in between stage as a young adult to use between deli cups an the final adult size vivarium. Thanks for reminding me why I stopped hanging out on arachnoboards.

---------- Post added 11-29-2014 at 11:02 AM ----------




viper69 said:


> You don't  know how thick the plastic is do you?
> 
> I'd never use those too flexible and too thin.


They are actually 12 millimeters thick, and thicker and stronger than the standard deli cups every raves about. So what's the big deal, why is everybody freaking out. As I mentioned in the original post, they would be used in the young adult stage between Deli Cup and final stage vivarium .

---------- Post added 11-29-2014 at 11:04 AM ----------




pyro fiend said:


> 100% agree
> 
> they arnt even that thick iv they use things like these in the floral dept. in a few stores around here.. they are about as flimsy as flick.. site says 12mil. but still able to be bent into shape so i woudlnt trust it for a second...not even to put smaller delis into for less rocky shipments.


So you would put trantulas in Deli cups, but you wouldn't put them in this box made out of a plastic that's thicker and stronger than Deli cups? And they wouldn't be for adult stage tarantulas, they would be for the juvenile stage in between Deli cups and the adult size vivarium.


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 29, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> Thanks for being a d*** about it, I've actually been in the hobby for about a year now, but I've been off arachnoboards the last 8 months because of replies like this. There are ways to give expert advice without coming off like a douchebag. As a matter of fact, I've had many conversations with you, one on one through messages , as well as on this forum. You, and everyone else, wants to say that they're too thin. They are actually thicker than deli cups, and as I stated before in the original post, they would be for the in between stage as a young adult to use between deli cups an the final adult size vivarium. Thanks for reminding me why I stopped hanging out on arachnoboards.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-29-2014 at 11:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...


No reason to rear up guy! We say this (or at least i do) because they fold to make the box.. tarantulas are strong and can and possibly would try to get under the plastic.. sure delicups are thinner then what they advertize this thickness these are (which seems odd to me itd be that thick but some of these are thicker..)  but delis have secured lids. Idk about you but i wouldbt wana order thise then find out they had flemsy tops thats money diwn the drain..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> No reason to rear up guy! We say this (or at least i do) because they fold to make the box.. tarantulas are strong and can and possibly would try to get under the plastic.. sure delicups are thinner then what they advertize this thickness these are (which seems odd to me itd be that thick but some of these are thicker..)  but delis have secured lids. Idk about you but i wouldbt wana order thise then find out they had flemsy tops thats money diwn the drain..


Now see, that is a valid, intelligent argument, without a hint of disdain. Thank you for your reply. And I wasn't rearing up on you, it was strictly at poec for the way he opened his reply. When I was reading his reply, I flashed to a cheesy Hollywood movie, with somebody looking down their nose and talking down at me.


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

And I do currently use deli cups of all sizes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 29, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> Now see, that is a valid, intelligent argument, without a hint of disdain. Thank you for your reply. And I wasn't rearing up on you, it was strictly at poec for the way he opened his reply. When I was reading his reply, I flashed to a cheesy Hollywood movie, with somebody looking down their nose and talking down at me.


Hah thanks..

But yea i bought something similar honestly before i had my Ts, thinking "what a great thing to use as a quarantine for hatchling geckos (they was like 6*8*3 saying 17mil)...and ill admit i waisted $40. Anything sat on it, even an egg,  would cave in the top. the latches realy didnt stay, it had a flip top like cigarets (which raised concern on excapes with it so flimsy), and ofcourse the folding of the box made me nervous.. i ended up giving mine away. Mine probably wasnt realy 17mil but with strong Ts.. i wouldnt risk it, i mean its your animals dont let us tell u no. Were usually just concerned about the Ts safty as apised to its


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 29, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> Thanks for being a d*** about it, I've actually been in the hobby for about a year now, but I've been off arachnoboards the last 8 months because of replies like this. There are ways to give expert advice without coming off like a douchebag. As a matter of fact, I've had many conversations with you, one on one through messages , as well as on this forum. You, and everyone else, wants to say that they're too thin. They are actually thicker than deli cups, and as I stated before in the original post, they would be for the in between stage as a young adult to use between deli cups an the final adult size vivarium. Thanks for reminding me why I stopped hanging out on arachnoboards.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-29-2014 at 11:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Love the attitude.  Come out swinging.  Spiders can't get out of deli cups, they snap shut, nothing to get a hold on, no cracks to exploit.  They're thick enough because of their design.  Anything that folds up has got opportunities for spiders.  They're strong animals with nothing else to do all day.  They dig thru hard compacted soils and clays in the wild.  For a 'young adult stage' spider, 12 millimeters isn't a challenge at all if they can get their fangs in a crack anywhere.  If you know so much more than we do, why ask us questions?  We're prone to 'freaking out.'  With a full year under your belt, you trump my meager 40 years in the hobby.  What do I know?  Having owned thousands of tarantulas in that time, and probably 150 species, I sometimes get carried away and think I've learned something about them.  My apologies.  And please, don't wait so long to drop by and lose your temper and call names.  Such endearing traits.

---------- Post added 11-29-2014 at 10:35 AM ----------




lucarelli78 said:


> Now see, that is a valid, intelligent argument, without a hint of disdain. Thank you for your reply. And I wasn't rearing up on you, it was strictly at poec for the way he opened his reply.


It doesn't take a genius (sorry Pyro) to able to see the flaws in keeping big, strong spiders in a folding box.  Seemed like a funny question. The section of the forum reserved for more scientific discussions seemed an odd place to start this thread.  But that's me 'just being me' again.  Wasn't looking for a fight or argument.  The concept of the post seemed silly, I went with it.  For a guy whose 'always joking or being a smart ass' you seem wound kind of tight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Love the attitude.  Come out swinging.  Spiders can't get out of deli cups, they snap shut, nothing to get a hold on, no cracks to exploit.  They're thick enough because of their design.  Anything that folds up has got opportunities for spiders.  They're strong animals with nothing else to do all day.  They dig thru hard compacted soils and clays in the wild.  For a 'young adult stage' spider, 12 millimeters isn't a challenge at all if they can get their fangs in a crack anywhere.  If you know so much more than we do, why ask us questions?  We're prone to 'freaking out.'  With a full year under your belt, you trump my meager 40 years in the hobby.  What do I know?  Having owned thousands of tarantulas in that time, and probably 150 species, I sometimes get carried away and think I've learned something about them.  My apologies.  And please, don't wait so long to drop by and lose your temper and call names.  Such endearing traits.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-29-2014 at 10:35 AM ----------
> 
> ...


With all of that age and experience, why are you bantering like a little 13 year old teenage girl. I never said I knew more than you or anybody else, I only said I had been in the hobby for a year and I wasn't a complete noob, because that was the assumption you made of me when you opened your original reply.  And, as long as you're asking, I pose the question to the boards to get thoughtful and polite responses from people like Viper. Just go back to getting the bunk beds ready for Stan's next visit, and try to keep in mind, that when somebody does ask a question, maybe the wise thing to do would be to answer questions without attacking the original poster, or better yet don't answer them at all. You are not the only authority on all things tarantula.


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 29, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> It doesn't take a genius (sorry Pyro) to able to see the flaws in keeping big, strong spiders in a folding box.  Seemed like a funny question.


No offence taken, im on ur side spider in colapsable box? Why even go thru the trouble to even glue or anything if its a temp home.. just buy a box ment for model car displays if ya want something 100% clear and "juvie sized".. but ofcours snap/peel top containera are a much better way to go if you wana be cheap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Nov 29, 2014)

It's all in the design.  Those fold up boxes would be a cinch for a determined juvenile or subadult to chew their way out of.  They're not called "eight legged can openers" for nothing.  Given a large enough vent hole in a deli cup, many would chew through those as well, though, as previously mentioned, the design is more prohibitive.  I tend to rehouse on the large size to minimize the stress and expense of frequent rehousings, so no need for a mid-sized enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> No offence taken, im on ur side spider in colapsable box? Why even go thru the trouble to even glue or anything if its a temp home.. just buy a box ment for model car displays if ya want something 100% clear and "juvie sized".. but ofcours snap/peel top containera are a much better way to go if you wana be cheap


I guess I spoke too soon, you just had to fall in line behind poecc and throw in a little jab there at the end and call me cheap because I thought I found an inexpensive way to house spiders and wanted to share with people on the boards. I don't keep 5200 tarantulas I only have 15. And when I move them to these boxes they'll all line up one after the other on two or three rows of long shelves in a walk in closet I've converted to a spider room. They're not going to be stacked on top of one another, they're simply going to set on a shelf on display.


----------



## Formerphobe (Nov 29, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> I guess I spoke too soon, you just had to fall in line behind poecc and throw in a little jab there at the end and call me cheap because I thought I found an inexpensive way to house spiders and wanted to share with people on the boards. Pardon me for having a question and for being defensive when somebody attacks me.


There's nothing wrong with seeking inexpensive enclosures.  I do it myself.  However, sometimes cheap can also = ineffective or downright dangerous for the tarantula.  Nothing wrong with sharing your findings but, until it's been proven effective, a newcomer to the hobby could end up with an escaped or injured tarantula from following unproven "advise".


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 29, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> I guess I spoke too soon, you just had to fall in line behind poecc and throw in a little jab there at the end and call me cheap because I thought I found an inexpensive way to house spiders and wanted to share with people on the boards. Pardon me for having a question and for being defensive when somebody attacks me.


Now your just drawing lines that arnt there.. like i said i HAVE bought these once apon a time (granted been 5yrs) for geckos..by "cheap" i was refering to not wanting to spend the like $6-10 on a single temp cage and getting snap top bowls at like walmart for ~1.50 each... i dont have room to talk i use sterilite just as "cheap".. you reading too far into it buddy..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 29, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> I guess I spoke too soon, you just had to fall in line behind poecc and throw in a little jab there.


Still swinging.  Love it.  You're probably mad at Formerphobe too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

Formerphobe said:


> There's nothing wrong with seeking inexpensive enclosures.  I do it myself.  However, sometimes cheap can also = ineffective or downright dangerous for the tarantula.  Nothing wrong with sharing your findings but, until it's been proven effective, a newcomer to the hobby could end up with an escaped or injured tarantula from following unproven "advise".


Thanks for the reply I'll definitely take it under consideration.

---------- Post added 11-29-2014 at 12:20 PM ----------




pyro fiend said:


> Now your just drawing lines that arnt there.. like i said i HAVE bought these once apon a time (granted been 5yrs) for geckos..by "cheap" i was refering to not wanting to spend the like $6-10 on a single temp cage and getting snap top bowls at like walmart for ~1.50 each... i dont have room to talk i use sterilite just as "cheap".. you reading too far into it buddy..


I'm not your buddy, friend. That was a South Park reference, don't want any of you old geezers to have a heart attack, just trying to lighten the mood.


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 29, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> Thanks for the reply I'll definitely take it under consideration.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-29-2014 at 12:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Woah firat time iv been called a geezer. I think i just earned my first wrinkle at 21! Im so excited...

Anywho, pal. Iv given my two cents on the boxes. Sense you just sitting here lifting your front four and showing me you fangs im done.. Good luck _"young man"_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 29, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> don't want any of you old geezers to have a heart attack, just trying to lighten the mood.


After being the one that darkened the mood up until now.  You're taking this too seriously.  Follow the advice on your signature line.


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> After being the one that darkened the mood up until now.  You're taking this too seriously.  Follow the advice on your signature line.


I was doing fine until you replied to my OP with a condescending and patronising tone. Just go away and leave me alone, please.


----------



## Formerphobe (Nov 29, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> I was doing fine until you replied to my OP with a condescending and patronising tone. Just go away and leave me alone, please.


"Tone" is hard to read into the printed word unless you're looking for or expecting condescension or patronization. All printed matter on an internet forum needs to be taken with the proverbial grain of salt.  Your questions were answered in a straight forward manner.  We old geezers don't tend to sugarcoat things or waste time beating around bushes.  

If you feel those boxes are appropriate for animals who have been documented to chew through wire screen and 3/8" acrylic, then go right ahead.  There are some individuals who might allow themselves to be safely contained within such a flimsy barrier.  Others will have you calling out a search party or pulling out the super glue and cornstarch to treat injuries.  Please post an update down the road on how these containers work out for you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ratluvr76 (Nov 29, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHA>..... Pyro a geezer!! I'll be laughing at that one for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 29, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> They are actually 12 millimeters thick, and thicker and stronger than the standard deli cups every raves about. So what's the big deal, why is everybody freaking out. As I mentioned in the original post, they would be used in the young adult stage between Deli Cup and final stage vivarium


In the picture no one can tell their full dimensions. Reading the description/design/look/intended use reminded me, and I think others, of those folding, highly flexible "gift" boxes we see in stores. I see folding box, I think gaps, gaps made for Ts fangs. And like others mentioned that's all a determined T needs to mount an escape. From their perspective they were looking out for YOU and YOUR animals. Remember, from their perspective, which was looking at a poor quality image in 2 dimensions of a proposed T container.


Now, I won't speak for others, but at 1 year in the hobby,you are still new by any sane person's judgement I suspect. I've been in it for over 20 years and I'm STILL learning interesting things about species that have been in the hobby longer than I've been in it myself. I consider myself NEW if that gives any indication of where I'm coming from. So if you even take what I said as an insult, and reply back with the same disgusting, name calling, and ridiculously childish behavior as you did with others. DO NOT BOTHER.

I can't think of single area (I'm sure there's one) where someone with 1 years experience wouldn't be considered new. Let's see mechanic, surgeon, teaching, police officer, driving, athletics, RC car racing, 1 year experience only, still new.

Your disgusting diatribe in this thread which violated the board's Terms of Service, three times, is not necessary nor welcome.

Name calling, disrespect and jumping to conclusions?? You write/act like you are 4 yrs old, your offensive behavior is absolutely disgusting beyond description.

---------- Post added 11-29-2014 at 01:46 PM ----------




ratluvr76 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA>..... Pyro a geezer!! I'll be laughing at that one for a while.


Well Pyro has been collecting Social Security for the past 15 years, he's definitely past his prime hahahaha :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Misty Day (Nov 29, 2014)

See a person like you would just ignore all professional advice from people who know about spiders, get the container, then start a thread a week later titled, 'Omg my tarantula escaped!?!?!'. People have come here before, tried to tell experienced hobbyist that they're wrong and end with with an escaped or dead spider. Just accept the advice that the container is too thin and grow up and get a thicker skin.

Also, they're not even cheap, they're $25, now putting that into euros, that's €20. I've used strong, sturdy shoebox containers that close shut that I keep strong terrestrials in and I bought them for €3.50 each, or $4.30. I don't understand why you're so defensive about these flimsy things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

My goodness, I hope you feel better now that you've scolded me.


----------



## Misty Day (Nov 29, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> My goodness, I hope you feel better now that you've scolded me.


Well I see you've now resorted to acting like a child. Good for you. We've  seen people like you before, and I'm sure we'll see people like you again. No need to get upset because you can't take advice and cannot accept the fact that you're wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 29, 2014)

Aw, now he is playing victim. Seriously though, I would go to the eye doctor, I can not see any way that could possibly work for a tarantula. There is openings on every side, that would be no problem for a tarantula to get out of, at any size. I get it is cheaper but that doesn't mean it is good. Certain things shouldn't be used as a home for a tarantula....this is one of them. Just spend about $5 more and get yourself something secure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, turns out it's a moot point. Just found a Container Store 5 minutes away. Headed there now, later.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 29, 2014)

This isn't a debate, it is obviously a flawed idea. Maybe if you see it in person and waste some money, you might see why it wont work. Hopefully you don't find out by your T's escaping though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Nov 29, 2014)

Don't come crying to us when you lose a t.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Nov 29, 2014)

Those won't be good for tarantulas because they will escape, as others have said. Container store has some good shoe box options for bigger t's but these will not hold up. Just use deli cups! They work great and are usually free at your neighborhood grocery store.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 29, 2014)

*Thread closed*

This entire thread has utterly no redeeming qualities so it is being shut down.  I would hand out infractions but it just isn't worth my time.  If you can't play nice, back away from the screen and get some face time with actual human beings.  You know, in person?  In some cases here, it is obvious that it is sorely needed.  If that's not an option then I know of a busy street you can play in...

Reactions: Like 7


----------

